# bmx bremsen



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

SRy bin echt n noob 
Haben bmx vorne und hinten bremsn
Is kein witz


----------



## heup (5. September 2009)

es gibt leute die fahren vorne und hinten bremsen,die meisten bremser fahren nur hinten und dann ist grade trend brakeless(bremsenlos) zu fahren.
ist aber für anfänger eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

UNd wie soll man denn stoppies ohne vorderbremse machen??
sag mal was standart ist also beim bmx


----------



## heup (6. September 2009)

''stoppies'' macht man heutzutage mit dem fuß.
heißt auch footjam oder nosepick.


----------



## qam (6. September 2009)

"ok"


----------



## Hertener (6. September 2009)

> die meisten bremser fahren nur hinten und dann ist grade trend brakeless(bremsenlos) zu fahren





> sag mal was standart ist also beim bmx



lesen *und* verstehen ist wohl auch 'ne Kunst 
aber im anderen Thread 'nen Jungen hier anpöbeln 

scnr


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

was sind denn U-Breaks mit rotorsystem?


----------



## derFisch (6. September 2009)

lass das mitm bmx. du verletzt dich nur.


----------



## holmar (6. September 2009)

pass auf, sonst wird er gleich wieder ausfallend!


----------



## lennarth (6. September 2009)

komm,ich habs nicht anders verdient,ich mach hier am meisten den eindruck eines pupatären opfazZzZZzz 
<<<<<<3333 ^^ LoL rofl hihi :-*:-*:-*:-*:-* qaaiiiiL


----------



## holmar (6. September 2009)

da versucht man hier einmal ernst zu bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

Leude ich will was dazu lernen aber bei euch wenn nur so leude wie ihr im forum siet naja dann wird mir übel 

(auser Rise)


----------



## derFisch (6. September 2009)

junge, denk doch mal nach. selbst auf der hauptschule kann dich keiner ernst nehmen.


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

ach ja und wieso
hm weil ich nicht weis was U-Breaks mit rotorsytem sind hm
naja du genie wenn du alles von anfang an wusstest 
dann respekt


Un so wie du dich benimmst könnte deine mutter stolz sein wenn du es wenigstens auf die hauptschule gschafft hättest


----------



## Stirni (6. September 2009)

dat isn 360° helikopter system du schmock


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> dat isn 360° helikopter system


Ja danke hab ich wieder n begriff der mir nicht sagt ich brüchte ne erklärung bitte


----------



## lennarth (6. September 2009)

wieso willst du's überhaupt wissen?
reicht es dir nicht,dass es bremsen sind?
hast du vielleicht mal daran gedacht,'u-brake rotorsystem' zu googlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

nein google was ist das 
ja hab ich man aber ich dachte wenn sowieso dieser thread schon offen ist kann man ja noch was fragen. Darum gibt es foren oder


(machs nicht gern aber schuldigung lenny ich lass dir deine Pupatären spaß waren ja alle mal Kinder)

Danke


----------



## Stirni (6. September 2009)

hier.


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

UI danke so und wo finde ich da nun meine erklärung 
ach ja da seite 1245 ach danke ging ja schnell
(ironie)


Ihr wisst das selber nicht


----------



## Stirni (6. September 2009)

wir sind ja auch nur fakeaccounts.


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

NEin im ernst ich würde mich einfac hfreuen eine normale antwort zu grigen 
hab gedach ihr seit halbwegs gebildet.


----------



## qam (6. September 2009)

actiontommy schrieb:


> nein google was ist das
> ja hab ich man aber ich dachte wenn sowieso dieser thread schon offen ist kann man ja noch was fragen. Darum gibt es foren oder
> 
> 
> ...





actiontommy schrieb:


> NEin im ernst ich würde mich einfac hfreuen eine normale antwort zu grigen
> hab gedach ihr seit halbwegs gebildet.




Du kannst nicht älter als 10 sein.
Du erhältst den Stempel "abgestempelt", meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## actiontommy (6. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht älter als 10 sein.
> Du erhältst den Stempel "abgestempelt", meinen Glückwunsch!



Bist hier der große stempler


Nur um klar zu stellen ja ich kann in google suchen dauert nur ewig bis man den passenden artikel findet. Dann hab ich gedacht schreib ich ein e klien efrage da rein wird mir ja jemand netter weise sagen.

So anscheinend nicht.

Du bekommst nicht mal nen stempel bist du nicht wert


----------



## RISE (6. September 2009)

Alter, jetzt ist es aber mal gut. 

Es gibt 6 angepinnte Themen, die sich fast ausschließlich nur mit Anfängerfragen beschäftigen. Hier kommen jeden zweiten Tag solche Fragen, weswegen auch schon lange keiner mehr Lust hat, die BMX Welt von 0 zu erklären. Dafür gibt es die Themen. Wenn darüber hinaus Fragen bestehen, kann man *ein* extra Thema eröffnen und dort auch Fragen bündeln. Falls dir die Anfängerthemen nicht ausreichen, gibts dafür auf www.bmxboard.de auch einen extra Themenbereich. 

Und wo du unsere Bildung anzweifelst: ich hab einen Universitätsabschluss und für besonders dumm halte ich die anderen User hier auch nicht. 

So, Ende.


----------

